# Anyone Else?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Anybody else sitting in the office today day dreaming about going after the elusive white tail at about 12 noon? I have a feeling this is going to be an awfully long day....oofta.....i just gotta think happy thoughts and remember.....i'll be out there tommorrow!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I was just going to post the same topic. I won't get done with work in time to get home and lay the hurt on any animals. I am sure the roads are full of blaze warriors already.

I seriously have to reconsider this whole "working for a living" thing. I think I would make a pretty good mountain man livin' in a log cabin and eatin' whatever comes across my porch.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am working all day today because I hunt deer in MN. I will toss and turna ll night tonight as per my usual before any hunt, then drive out tomy father-in-laws farm in the am and get to my stand at about 6:10 am and wait for, hopefully, Mr. Big. Funny, if my kids kept me awake that long at night I wouldn't be able to function the next day, but when its hunting.....2-3 hours sleep is usually all I get. I guess when I quit getting excited to hunt, I won't hunt anymore!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm in the same boat. uffta is right. sniffle


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Hint to everyone.....staring at the clock doesn't make the day go by any faster as i'm learining. Only a few hours left..then it's on the road to my favorite hunting area!!!


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

I have to read about you guys' hunting for two more weeks before I get my shot. I'm not looking at the clock yet, still looking at the calendar.


----------

